# Recommendations for anti-virus



## kkurkowski (Oct 22, 2007)

What anti-virus does everyone recommend running on a Windows 2003 Domain Controller and Windows XP clients? We were demoing Kaspersky when everything went down hill from there. We are looking for one that has Server Management with it since our organization has about 900 computers.


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

the best option would be to go for Symantec End Point security which has the best mgmt features & tools. 
But its a resource hog, so will slow your systems/network down, but if you schedule everything after office hours you'd be Okay!

There is also Avast Server edition but not sure if its good or not.


----------



## digitalsatori (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm a big fan of TrendMicro. Their OfficeScan product is fully managable, easily deployable, and is kept up to date. There is a cost associated, but the managability is well worth it.

Avast and AVG are well known personal anti-virus solutions, but like the above poster, I have no experience with these products in a professional environment.


----------



## Callum_Dawson (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd recommend Sophos security suite. It's designed for business environments and is very easy to deploy.


----------



## funguy123us (May 3, 2010)

Symantec End Point security or McAfee EPO. We use EPO, it's not the best but it has server and client management. It also provide a single point of administration for all clients.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

you ae probably best off with Microsoft forefront for that set up 
http://www.microsoft.com/forefront/en/us/default.aspx


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

Symantec Endpoint Protection is excellent.


----------



## kkurkowski (Oct 22, 2007)

A lot of Symantec recommendations. We have tried them before and they are just to much of a resource hog. Trend Micro I hear is a pretty good anti-virus and doesn't slow down the computers much. As of right now I believe we will be buying Trend Micro. All of our vendors recommended it and we are just waiting on a price for it.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 31, 2004)

Trend is not hard to deploy or manage, but in my company I have had to remove several viruses that trend let past. I know all AV is susceptible to these issues, but I thought I would bring it up.


----------



## kkurkowski (Oct 22, 2007)

Pookie said:


> Trend is not hard to deploy or manage, but in my company I have had to remove several viruses that trend let past. I know all AV is susceptible to these issues, but I thought I would bring it up.


Do you know which viruses they were?


----------



## Pookie (Dec 31, 2004)

xpantivirus2009 is one, koobace I think is a root it let in. This might just be the fact that the user might have allowed it to be installed, but nonetheless we had to fix it.


----------



## kkurkowski (Oct 22, 2007)

Pookie said:


> xpantivirus2009 is one, koobace I think is a root it let in. This might just be the fact that the user might have allowed it to be installed, but nonetheless we had to fix it.


This is one of them that were bypassing our Antivirus. Now we have Conficker and it just won't go away. Once the computer is cleaned it will be back the next day.


----------



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

Hmm, I would use http://www.comodo.com.


----------

